# Need tuna advice



## SpikeC (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm fixing to introduce a 1 pound chunk of albacore to mr. BGE, and I'm wondering if I should take the skin off or leave it on while grilling it?
Anyone out there ever cook albacore? :lol2:

:thebbq:


----------



## la2tokyo (Aug 27, 2011)

Take it off. It's not really edible unless it's a very small tuna, and to cook it enough to eat it you will have to overcook the meat. Even if you do cook it, unlike most fish skin it doesn't really taste very good. If you really want to eat it cook it separately.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 27, 2011)

Off.

Don't overcook it, for heaven's sake. Those BGEs are hot as hades, no?


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 27, 2011)

i would take it off. You can't eat that stuff. You can actually tan it and make a pretty durable leather.


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 27, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Off.
> 
> Don't overcook it, for heaven's sake. Those BGEs are hot as hades, no?


 
The Egg can be controlled down to under 180º, or run up to over 800. It is very controllable in temp. I'm thinking around 350º for 6 minutes or so, maybe longer.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 27, 2011)

Sounds good. I just love the flavor of raw albacore, it's one of my favorites to have with the sear on the outside to contrast it. But it cooks QUICK. We seared it at the bar with a torch and it took about 2 seconds per zone to cook it about 2mm down, fading to raw below that. 

Now I'm hungry.

:needpics:


----------



## El Pescador (Aug 27, 2011)

I cook a lot of Albie on my BFG. Skin off, cut into 1 1/2 x 1 1/2 spears. My nephew likes it cooked so quick marinade, 400 degrees for about 4 min.


----------



## markk (Aug 27, 2011)

I would also agree with skin off. I hope it came out great. I cook a lot of tuna on my egg, high heat to sear the outside and very rare on the inside. always comes out great.


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 27, 2011)

I removed the skin, boy is that tough! I ran the egg up to 400, and did a total of 8 minutes. It was just barely cooked though and came out really nice on a salad. 
Garlic and olive oil are really handy.


----------

